# مشكلة انقطاع الكهرباء بدولة الكويت .. !!



## م.الـحـربي (3 يونيو 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

اخواني في قسم الطاقة البديلة والمتجددة ..

في صيف السنة الماضية واجه السكان في دولة الكويت مشكلة القطع المبرمج للكهرباء .. وذلك بسسب الاحمال الزائدة وعدم توفر المحطات اللازمة لتغطية هذه الاحمال .. وفي هذه السنه سنواجه نفس المشكله .. 

ووضعت هذا الموضوع عندكم في هذا القسم لكي يتم في مناقشة الموضوع .. 

من حيث الحلول المتاحه .. في معالجة تلك المشكلة باسرع وقت .. حيث ان بناء محطة التوليد تحتاج الى مايقارب خمس سنوات لانشائها .. ونود من جميع الاخوة المشاركة بمالديه من حلول يعتقد انها تفيد في مثل هذا الموضوع ..

*وجزاكم الله خير .. اخوكم في الله م.الـحـربي*


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (3 يونيو 2007)

شكرا لطرح الموضوع

يجب أن يواجه العرب كلهم حقيقة مقبلة عليهم ومرة جدا وهي أن كمية الطاقة التي تحتاجها الدول العربية هائلة جدا جدا

ولن يستطيعوا تغطيته فقط بالمحطات ،،، النفط ليس دائم ويوما ما سيكون سعر الكهرباء بسعر الذهب 

وسأتابع مناقشة الموضوع لاحقا


----------



## م.الـحـربي (4 يونيو 2007)

شكراا .. اخي المهندس محمد على سرعة استجابتكم .. 

هناك حلول كثيرة طرحت في هذا المجال .. مثلا لماذا لاتستخدم الطاقة الشمسية حيث ان دول الخليج غنية بالطاقة الشمسية ..

لماذا لايكون هناك محطات شمسية ؟؟ مثلا ؟؟

لماذا لايكون هناك ربط كهربائي ؟؟


----------



## عصام نورالدين (4 يونيو 2007)

عزيزي الأخ م.الحربي المحترم 

نقدم أنفسنا لكم بأننا شركة تساهم في تقديم دراسات واستشارات في مجال الطاقة البديلة بشكل عام وفي مجال توليد الكهرباء من الطاقات المتجددة بشكل خاص ( طاقة الشمس - طاقة الرياح - طاقة الماء - طاقة الأرض الحرارية ...............) ، مع تقديم التجهيزات وتنفيذ المشاريع على أي مستوى .......... بإذن الله ، نحن قادرون على دراسة وإنشاء مثل هذه المحطات التي تطرحون فكرة إنشائها في البلد الشقيق الكويت . 
لقد اتصل بي عدة أشخاص من الدول العربية ( لبنان - العراق- اليمن ) ومنها أيضاً : الكويت ... وطلبوا مني أسعار مجموعات توليد الكهرباء من الطاقة الشمسية ، وأعطيتهم الأسعار ، وأعدكم ببذل كل جهدي لمساعدتكم في هذا المجال .
عنواني موجود في هذا المنتدى ولكم على صفحات موضوع آخر هو : كم خلية شمسية تحتاج لمنزلك وكم التكلفة ؟
وأنا بانتظار استفساراتكم وطلباتكم.............


----------



## م.الـحـربي (4 يونيو 2007)

اهلا بك اخي عصام .. هل نستطيع بناء محطة شمسية مثلا تولد طاقة كهربائية تغذي منطقة ؟؟

وهل توجد دولة طبقت هذا الشئ ؟؟


----------



## عصام نورالدين (5 يونيو 2007)

عزيزي الأخ م.الحربي 
لابد وأنك تتذكر أنه منذ ثمانينات القرن المنقضي تم بناء محطة توليد كهرشمسية في المملكة العربية السعودية شمال منطقة الربع الخالي .من صنع أمريكي وقد كانت مزودة بأحدث التجهيزات آنذاك ....
الآن تطورت العلوم والتقنيات المستخدمة وتطورت وسائل العمل . ونحن لسنا أقل من الدول الأوربية وأمريكا، من حيث حجم الدماغ، وبالتالي نستطيع تنفيذ العمل مهما واجهتنا الصعوبات ، رغم أنه لا يوجد صعوبات تذكر في مثل هذه الأعمال ، فهي تركيب مباشر وتوصيل وتأريض وتجميع ، وتمديد أسلاك وماإلى ذلك من دارات كهربائية تقليدية ، والله يساعدنا طالما كان هدفنا هوالمساعدة وتفريج الكروب .
وأحب أن أطمئــنك إلى وجود خبرات عالية في سوريا عملت في هذا المجال ، ودرسته بعمق . 
كما يمكن أن تكون مثل هذه المحطة رائدة في الشرق الأوسط والدول عربية لكي تقوم بقية الدول بإنشاء مثل هذه المحطات .


----------



## عصام نورالدين (5 يونيو 2007)

في بداية هذا العام تم الاتفاق بين الحكومة السودانية وإحدى الشركات الهندية على إنشاء مصنع لتجميع اللوحات الشمسية لتوليد الكهرباء وهي خطوة رائعة جداً ، ولكن سيحتاج الأمر إلى عدة سنوات حتى يمكن لهم تشغيل واستثمار هذا المصنع .


----------



## عصام نورالدين (22 يونيو 2007)

بإذن الله ، سيكون المشروع الذي تتحدثون عنه حدثاً بارزاً في تاريخ الإنجازات الهندسية العربية المعاصرة وسيكون مشروعاً نموذجياً فعلياً ، ويجب أن ندعو كل المهندسين والمهتمين بالطاقات البديلة والمتجددة إلى الاطلاع على إجراءات الدراسة والتنفيذ .
نأمل أن يكون طرح المشروع جاداً....


----------



## عصام نورالدين (3 يوليو 2007)

لقد وصلت ألواح C I S


----------



## FRE111 (5 يوليو 2007)

*حل لمشكلة أنقطاع التيار الكهربائى العمومى*

أخى الكريم 
الاخوة الكرام

الموضوع :- حلول مضمونة لمشكلة انقطاع التيار الكهربائي ​ 
أهديكم أطيب التحيات ، وأنتهز هذه الفرصة لـ أعرب لكم عن خالص تمنياتنا لكم بالنجاح والتوفيق في اعمالكم.
لاشك ان الانقطاعات المفاجئة للتيار الكهربائي العمومي تشكل مشكلة تؤثر سلبا على سير العمل اليومي، خاصة وان الامر لم يعد يقتصر فقط على الانارة فالعديد من الادوات والاجهزة اللازمة للعمل تتطلب تيار كهربائي مضمون باستمرار.
من هنا فانه يسرنا كشركة متخصصة تعمل في مجال حلول وأنظمة الطاقة منذ ما يزيد عن 14 سنة ، ان نتقدم اليكم باحد الحلول لمشكلة أنقطاع التيارالعمومى، وحل هذه المشكلة.
أنظمة توفير التيار الاحتياطي Back-up System والتي تعمل على توفير التيار المطلوب بمجرد انقطاع تيار الشبكة الكهرباء العمومية خلال اجزاء بسيطة من الثانية ، وبشكل آلي دون أي حاجة الى تدخل بشري ، تمتد فترة التزويد بالتيار لساعات عديدة حسب الحاجة ، كما ان هذه الانظمة تتمتع بالعديد من المزايا التي اهمها :
*ü **انعدام التكاليف التشغيلية كالوقود والصيانة.*
*ü **العمل بشكل آلي بدون الحاجة الى أي تدخل بشري.*
*ü **العمل بكفاءة عالية والقدرة على التوسع المستقبلي بدون احلال للمكونات.*
*ü **عمر افتراضي يستمر لسنوات.*
*ü *المساعدة في الحفاظ على الاجهزة الكهربائية.
وبناء على ماتقدم ، ورغبة منا في خدمتكم ، فانة يسرنا تقديم اى بيانات أضافية حول هذه الحلول.
تكرموا بالاطلاع ودراسة العروض ، لتحديد الاحتياج المطلوب ، ونحن على اتم الاستعداد لتلبية احتياجاتكم.
الجدير بالذكر ان العديد من زبائننا من الشركات والبنوك والهيئات الدولية والمعاهد وغيرها قد تبنت حلولنا التي اثبتت فاعليتها وقدرتها على العمل لسنوات طويلة.
متمنين لكم المزيد من النجاح والتوفيق في أعمالكم ، راجين أن لا تترددوا الاتصال بنا لإبداء أي استفسار أو ملاحظة .
*وتفضلوا بقبول خالص التحية*



*هانى محمد *

*اليمن- صنعاء*

​www.tsc.com.ye


----------



## عصام نورالدين (7 يوليو 2007)

وجود وحدات عدم انقطاع التيار حل جيد ولا شك....
ولكن المشكلة في بعض الأحيان أن الزمن اللازم للشحن أكثر من زمن وجود التيار الكهربائي من الشبكة .....
أو أن التجهيزات كبيرة جداً والتيار المطلوب كبير جداً مما يعني كبر حجم البطاريات والوحدات ....وبالتالي زيادة الكلفة كثيراً.


----------



## ريح الشمال (8 يوليو 2007)

حين انقطع التيار الكهربائي في لندن تم تحويله على فرنسا
ياعالم اوروبا كلها مرتبطة بشبكة وحنا للحين نعيش في العصر الحجري


----------



## FRE111 (10 يوليو 2007)

السلام عليكملا بالعكس أخى الكريم ليس مكلفة بالنسبة كما هى أنظمة الطاقة الشمسية وأن كان هناك أحد يريد معلومات أكثر أرجو أن يراسلنى على الموقع www.tsc.com.yeأو على *****ى الشخصى فى مكتوب أو ******FRE_POWER وبعدين ياهو أو مكتوبوأريد طلب منكم من يعرف أى شى عن الخلايا الشمسية المستخدمة فى السعودية - الدمام - سوق أو حراج المحرقة أن يعلمنى وأن شاء اللة يكون بينى وبينة بزنز كويستحياتى.... والسلام عليكم


----------



## عصام نورالدين (11 يوليو 2007)

عزيزي الأخ هاني محمد المحترم 
قريباً - بإذن الله - سأكون في مدينة الرياض لافتتاح مكتب للمقاولات والإشراف الهندسي والتجارة.
وكل ما أحصل عليه من معلومات سأوافيك به وأنا على استعداد تام للعمل المشترك فيما بيننا .
ومنذ الآن .
حالياً أنا في سوريا - حلب ....


----------



## ورقة شاي (13 يوليو 2007)

ممكن دراسة كيفية استغلال الغاز الطبيعي في تولدي الطاقة الكهربائية


----------



## shuhary2006 (19 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته :
هناك بعض الحلول لحل مشكلة الانقطاعات الكهربائية :
أولاً الحلول الاسعافية:
1- استخدام المكثفات الثابتة والمتغيرة في شبكة الضغط المنخفض والضغط العالي لتحسين معامل القدرة والتخفيف من الطاقة الردية kvar.
2- استخدام الطاقة الشمسية في انارة الشوارع
3- الزام المواطنين باستخدام الواح الطاقة الشمسية للانارة في المنازل.
4- توعية المواطنين لاستخدام الانواع الجيدة من المصابيح والتلفزيونات والغسالات وجميع الاجهزة الكهربائية والتي لديها كفاءة عالية ومعامل قدرة عالي وتستخدم اقل قدر من الكهرباء.
5- عمل توعية لدى المواطنين بضرورة ترشيد الطاقة واطفاء اي حمل كهربائي غير ضروري.
ثانيا : الحل الستراتيجي :التوسع في انشاء محطات تحويل وتوليد جديدة واخراج خلايا ضغط عالي جديدة وتركيب محولات للتخفيف على المحولات القائمة وتحسين شبكة الضغط المنخفض وكل ذلك بقدرات كبيرة تصمم لتستوعب الاحمال المستقبلية المقدرة ل10 سنين قادمة.
وهناك حلول مثل الربط المشترك بين الدول ... ولكن يجب اولا فك الضغوط على شبكة الضغط المنخفض ومحولات التوزيع قبل اعتماد هذا الحل.
أرجو أن اكون وفقت في وضع بعض الحلول
المهندس / محمد الشهاري


----------

